# Back to School contest - with 3 Kindle cover prizes from Pad & Quill



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's back-to-school time!

With that in mind, KindleBoards, along with our sponsor Pad and Quill, would like to invite you all to enter our _Thank a Teacher_ contest.

To enter, reply to this post and tell us, in 200 words or less, about a favorite teacher and how he or she affected, influenced, or inspired you.

And while you're at it, tell us which Pad and Quill cover you'd like for your Kindle... because we will choose 3 of you to win the cover of your choice! Follow the link to Pad and Quill's unique selection of Kindle covers!

Special: Pad and Quill is currently offering KindleBoards members a 15% off price cut! Use the discount code *KDB29* at checkout.

The contest is open until 12pm Pacific on August 31st. This is open to all KB members but only one entry per person.

Good luck!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll never forget my first grade teacher.  She taught me how to read!

Miss Llewelyn was one of the first teachers I ever had. She'd post a new word on the classroom wall every day for us to learn, and she'd have us take turns reading out loud from the "See Jane Run" books. She'd also write up her own sentences, and then make a copy of them for each one of us in fuzzy purple ink on one of those old mimeograph machines.  Once all of her sentences were about me! 

We would copy each sentence ourselves, using those enormous first-grade pencils. And then one glorious day she told us to take our "Dick and Jane" books home to our parents, and show them that we knew how to read!


(P.S.  If I win the contest, I think I'd want the "K4" keeper, with that soft light brown interior....)


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Lovely contest!  My story is hopefully very different from everyone elses, haha.  I was very young when I got pregnant with my first son, I was only 15.  I lived (still do actually) in a VERY small town in Alabama and did not tell anyone until I had to.  My honors English teacher was so upset when I told her but she was absolutely wonderful.  She helped me not only regain a bit of my confidence and self-worth but she also told me all the good thrift stores which was vital then!  I still think of her kindness towards me at that time when I so badly needed it.

And as for the cover I would absolutely pick the Mini Keeper Case for a Kindle Touch, my daughter has been lusting over one for ages!


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Mr. Goldberg, my 9th grade science teacher, kindled an interest in science that has lasted all my life. He got us involved in what we were learning. He set up simple experiments to demonstrate concepts to reinforce our learning. He bought subscriptions to the New York Times for everyone in the class so that we could discuss current issues in the science world. He taught us an idea that I've never forgotten: never accept something on blind faith - always question and always think critically. Amazing!

If I win one, make mine the Mini Keeper for the Touch (in Blue). Thanks for offering this opportunity.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's great to read your stories and tributes. Thank you for entering!

I'm not eligible to participate in the contest, but wanted to tell you about my high school science teacher.

I went to a small high school in my home town in British Columbia. There were only 30 of us in my grad class. It was pretty much the same group of kids, from kindergarten through Grade 12. In fact if you look at our class pictures through the years, it's all the same heads, on progressively taller bodies.

In Grade 11 and 12, classes were split off between vocational and academic. With most students heading for the local sawmill, or to work on the railroad (CNR was a big employer in town), there were only two us in the academic classes for science. So my friend Peter and I were the lone classmates in physics, chemistry, and biology.

Ms. Moyer was our science teacher. She put as much energy into our science classes as if it were a class of 100. I remember her enthusiasm for the material, and it was contagious. I loved learning from her about the history of scientific discoveries, and the great progress that arose from those. She was very much into "application" and made our lab work a joy. I loved pulling on the white labcoats, lighting the bunsen burners, and carefully titrating chemicals as if I was working with nitroglycerine.

Ms Moyer was very meticulous about safety and purity, and I still think of her when I take the cap off a medicine bottle and, instead of laying it on the counter, keep it pinched between two fingers while I pour or dispense.

While I never went on to pursue a scientific career (unless Computer Science counts!), she gifted me with a lifelong love for science and scientists. It has shaped many of my reading choices, and makes me eager to be involved in my teenage daughters' homework in that area.

I'm the son of two teachers, brother to two teachers, and husband to a teacher. My grandmother was a teacher. I'm surrounded by people who are driven to educate others, and I'm grateful for that.

At a recent family reunion last summer, I read a Taylor Mali poem, "What teachers make." It pretty much says it for me, and I think of Ms Moyer when I read it.

Ms Moyer: thank you!


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Mr. Hoffman -- or "Hoffy Baby" as some of the sassier students liked to call him, much to his delight -- taught high school math and was a pioneer in introducing computer programming classes to Denver Public Schools in the late 1960s. He helped this introverted, nerdy girl realize my gift for the meticulous field of computer science, and helped me feel proud of my abilities and able to brush off the teasing of others who thought a girl had no business being smart or interested in those sorts of topics.

I went on to college and grad school, and enjoyed a successful career as a programmer, software designer, consultant, and instructor. Hoffy (yes, I became a bit sassy under his tutelage) inspired his students to not only learn, but to question and explore and invent. He _knew _I would excel at programming, even before I had the slightest clue what that meant. During the years I lived in Denver, I often visited him in his classrooms, where he'd proudly introduce me to the next generation of nerdy kids who had been set afire with his enthusiasm and encouragement.

(If I win, I'd love the Camden Blue K3 Keeper)


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

What a cool contest - and I love reading the responses!  Here's mine:

I was a fourteen-year-old freshman girl with terrible self-esteem, entering into a new school with no friends and a strained relationship with my parents. I felt so alone and lost that to escape the pain of adolescence, I chose to bury myself in books.
During this time, I was placed in Ms. Watson's  9th grade English class and she was like a miracle to me - a beacon of light in an otherwise dark period in my life.
It started when she had us read The Contender and as our assignment, write an alternative ending. A few days after I turned it in, she called me to see her after class and told me that she really enjoyed my story, to keep reading, and to keep writing.  What she had said, she had probably said to many students, but to me, at that time in my life, it gave me just the amount hope I needed to go on.  I credit her with inspiring me to open up and not be afraid of who I am, to be sensitive to the needs of others – even if they’re silent about them, and for inspiring me to write.

Thank you, Ms. Watson!

(k-3 keeper - black - if I win.  Thank you!)


----------



## L.T. Ryan (Aug 1, 2012)

Coach John O'Hara was my high school football coach, my 9th grade history teacher and my 12th grade government teacher.

He taught me respect. Accountability. How to handle a stressful situation, both on the field and in life. He taught me how to work for my goals, nothing is just handed to you. How to keep my head high during a 1-9 season, and how to remain humble during an 8-1 season. He taught me to do the right thing no matter the repercussions. He instilled into me that I should stand up for others when it might not be the most popular choice.

I learned a lot from you, Coach, in the classroom. I still remember some of the things you taught. But it was the time you spent with me outside the classroom, on the field, that taught me how to be the man that I can look in the mirror and respect.

Rest in peace, Coach. God took you far too early and I'm sorry I never got the chance to thank you for helping make me the man that I am today.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

It's all those teachers that taught me to read. That was not an easy job. It was my mom reading me stories almost to junior high so I knew it was worth trying for.  It was a reading instructor who gave me Watership Down that released my fear of large books.  I am glad some people take on teaching I know I don't have the patience. I would like  could I say I want a cover for my iPad 2? 

Thank you to the educators
Sylvia


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Mrs. Slattery tortured me.

My parents, free-spirited hippies that they were, traveled a lot from the time I was born until I turned five. As a result, I started kindergarten a couple of months late. When Mrs. Slattery learned I spoke three languages fluently but still couldn't read, she immediately insisted I stay after school every day to practice reading with her and a thick stack of phonics books. Every day after school, while my classmates were at home playing hide-and-seek, I sat in Mrs. Slattery's classroom poring over the many adventures of Jan and Stan. As soon as I got home, I locked myself in my bedroom, hit record on our ancient tape recorder, and let out my aggression by making up stories like the ones I'd read in Mrs. Slattery's classroom. Had it not been for Mrs. Slattery's torture, I may never have discovered that writing fiction is a great substitute for therapy.

I would love an iPad 3 cover, but I won't cry if I don't win. I'll just write a story about good Harvey and his evil twin Harvie.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd have to say my favorite teacher was Rodney Albert. We called him "Hot Rod" when we thought he wasn't looking. My high school English teacher - and the guy who helped me to "cut lose" with my writing. He looked a lot like a tall Gabe Kaplan - in fact, when Welcome Back Kotter hit the air waves I thought somebody had been eavesdropping at our English classes. He also was in charge of theater arts class and was responsible for inspiring me to write my first comedy skits.

I also have fond memories of an English professor from my university days who brought both a chain saw and a stick of live dynamite into our classroom and made both of them work as metaphors for good writing technique. His name was Jack Potter and he was a Mi'kmaq and he raised wolves at his farm house.

Finally - I'd have to throw a thumbs-up for Bill Carisse, my high school history teacher. The man used to make history come alive - telling stories like he had actually grown up with kings and queens and conquerors. He made our history lessons stick in my memory. He would stomp around the classroom, re-enacting each particular period of history. He retired on my second last year of high school and was replaced by an ex-economics teacher who used to sit on the very edge of her desk and read to us - a chapter at a time - in a low mumbling sleep-inducing drone - pausing every now and then to look up at the class and blink enthusiastically and say something deep and profound, like - "My! That was interesting, wasn't it?"

A good teacher is a rare and wonderful phenomenon.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

My favorite teacher was Katherine Keene for Ancient History. Everyone was terrified of her and thought she was a dragon. Maybe she was, but she had high expectations, graded hard and she didn't suffer fools lightly. It was one of the few classes were I felt like I was really learning something and challenged to excel. I grew so fascinated by the ancient Greeks that I went out and bought some of the books she was using to prepare lectures--I just couldn't seem to get enough. She made the material absolutely fascinating and had a talent for finding the oddities in history that make it so rich and fun.

She also introduced our class to food from India. She invited the class over to her house for dinner towards the end of the year and she had all kinds of bowls with the most amazing tidbits and food in them. We piled up our plates and sat around on pillows--it's one of my favorite memories. I can still remember the vibrant taste of the curry and all the spices. In fact, later, when I went to the UK for a year of university, I used to eat a lot of curry and it reminded me so much of Ms. Keene and her class.

After that class, I deliberately started taking the courses with teachers who had bad reputations for being brutal graders, impatient, and bad tempered. Those are the classes I always found most rewarding and interesting. Now that I think about it, I think I have a seriously bent fondness for the curmudgeonly.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Barbara Holland was my English teacher for years 11 and 12 in Perth, Western Australia (1984 & 1985). My family had just emigrated from England, after living in Spain for eight years, and my English had a hole in it you could drive a truckload of apostrophes through. For eight years, reading English books and conversing with my family were it as far as my language education went.

I thought literary criticism was swearing at an author before hurling their novel across the room, rather than just throwing the book.

After two years with Mrs Holland I gained entry to Curtin University, graduating with an English degree three years later. You can't ask for more than that, can you?

Edit: corrected a typo. Oh, the irony.


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

My favorite teacher isn’t one I’ve had personally, however she’s inspired me just the same. Ms. Mann is a fifth-grade teacher in Pennsylvania at a school where conditions are, shall we say, less than ideal. She faces challenges that include a transient student body since many parents are in town only for their stint at the war college, students who can’t afford to have breakfast before school, being given a “temporary” classroom (i.e., a mobile home with no a/c) for the last four years and, last year, one kid who barely spoke English.

Despite all that and then some, she never gives up hope and doesn’t let her students either. She turns that dreary space into a vivid atmosphere where learning can take place, and students might actually have a little fun in the process. She plays kickball at recess, and attends their football and basketball games on the weekends, something their own parents don’t always do. This year, she’ll have 30 students, the maximum allowed. While that will be a grind on her, those will be 30 of the luckiest kids in town. And that’s why she is my favorite teacher.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

My favorite teacher has to be my ninth grade teacher. She set aside time each day for everyone to write. That inspired me to start writing. What made her extra special was that even when she gave everyone else a word limit to reach, she would secretly tell me that I could write as much as I wanted and she would take the time to read it. It gave me the confidence to write that I really never had before. 

I like the K4 keeper for Kindle 4.


----------



## SMRG (Aug 2, 2012)

My 5th grade teacher was Mr. Foster. I had lots of trouble in school before that due to ADHD (though they called it something like hyperactivity disorder back then.) Our classroom was set up Montessori style, and I think that suited me better. But what really made the biggest impression on me was that I would write stories and Mr. Foster loved them and would read them to the whole class. It made me feel special and was the first time I didn't feel like a bad kid and the worst student in the classroom.

(If I win, I'd like the K-4 Keeper.)


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

My most influential teacher was my high school guidance counselor, Doris Rogers. I grew up so poor that my family and I often had to accept government assistance. Though I had a 4.2 GPA, college wasn't even on my radar. It just wasn't something that was done in my family. Ms. Rogers did not accept that as an option. She had me in her office every day applying to different schools and scholarships. When it was all said and done, I got accepted to a very prestigious school and had enough extra scholarship money that I was able to go to Australia, get braces, and buy a car. Now I am working on my PhD. Without her showing me what was possible, I wouldn't have even applied to college.


----------



## ThisIsVickii (Jul 19, 2012)

[Interesting thread for me, as I recently sent this very same teacher a letter, thanking her for everything she had done for me].

At 8 years old, I was an awfully insecure child. I had a speech disorder and my teachers kept telling me my work was below average. After countless conversations with my teachers about how I was ultimately stupid and of below average intelligence for my age, my parents decided to move me to another school.

I moved to a school where a teacher called Mrs Knight decided to evaluate for herself whether my previous school had been right. She spent her lunchtimes getting me to read and write, where she found that I was able to read very well, but that I was unable to read out loud to my teachers due to my speech. She found that I was at exactly the right intelligence for my age, but that I was incredibly shy and insecure.

She then spend the next two years working on my apparently 'incurable' speech impediment, making me learn and speak riddles, read out loud and taught activities that would increase my confidence when speaking. By high school, my stutter had gone, and I was receiving top grades.

Mrs Knight gave me the confidence to be where I am today, and I cannot thank her enough.

[Edit: If I win, I'd like the Kindle Touch cover].


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

My parents, sister, and I came to America from Czechoslovakia as refugees from the Russian invasion when I was seven. We came from a tiny agrarian village nestled in beech trees and moss and mushroom covered hills along the Elbe, and landed in Brooklynn. I couldn't speak more than a few words of English, but they put me in the regular second grade class. There, I was teased by the other kids, because I could never explain to the teacher who was just as frustrated as me, what they'd done to me. Every day I'd trudge through the broken glass past delapidated buildings and flies buzzing over dog crap on the sidewalk, loathing this new home we'd come to. I was angry with my parents for uprooting us, and started stealing. Rebelling. 

Then they had me sit half-days with Mrs. McKormick. She was the first kind American I remember meeting. She taught me to stop translating words from Czech to English and back again, and to start thinking in English. Every day she'd greet me with that pretty smile. Taught me to communicate. To appreciate the new land under my feet. How the hell do you thank someone for that?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have two teachers.

The first was Mr. Tatone, my sixth grade teacher.  He was younger than other teachers I had had and he was so eager and excited to be teaching and to give us knowledge.  He was the first teacher that made learning into something enjoyable.  He could be in the middle of science class and suddenly remember something that related to history and say, "OK, well, fun facts to know and tell" and then totally get sidetracked.  

The second was Mrs. Rundio, my composition teacher in high school.  Man, she was tough.  However, she was tough but caring.  Other English teachers I could B.S. because I had skill as a writer.  I could write an essay ten minutes before class and get As.  I did that with our first assignment for Mrs. Rundio and she gave it back with a D- and said it was not good enough.  Uh-oh, I thought, I am going to have to work for this one.  I did and it was the best thing for me.  If I have ANY talent as a writer, these days, it would be thanks to Mrs. Rundio.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

I believe the kindergarten teacher is possibly the most influential person your child will encounter. Mary Van Wormer, VW, as she was known possessed a brilliant sense of humor and found humor in her students as wel,l and thus, joy. The bonus is, our kindergarten teacher had lessons to teach me as well.

Bobby, as a kindergartener, had a crush on a girl named Samantha. He was convinced that someday he was going to marry her sharing that notion with everyone. One day, Bobby discovered that another little boy also had a crush on Samantha. Bobby was NOT happy with this prospect so when the no one was looking, he pushed this boy to the ground and told him to go find his own wife. 

The recess monitor marched Bobby back to the classroom. “ Mrs. VW, I think you need to know that Bobby pushed another little boy at recess today.“ The monitor explained that this other little boy said HE was going to marry little Samantha and Bobby pushed the boy. 

Without skipping a beat , VW looked at Bobby and scolded, “Bobby! How many times have I told you that you CANNOT GET MARRIED until you learn how to read!” 


(The K4 for me, please. . .but I'm happy just sharing VW's ability to allow kids to be who they are.)


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's mine:

I was lucky enough to have many wonderful teachers who shaped my life, but one of the most important lessons I learned came outside of the classroom. It was 1978, Fonzie met Dr. Joyce Brothers, Anwar Sadat met Menachem Begin and I met Mr. Stein.

Mr. Stein was tall, lanky, balding and almost achingly kind. It must have been fortune that put us together because I needed kindness then, badly. My parents were at the start of what would be a drawn-out and agonizing divorce. My older brother fell into depression and drugs. I was alone. 

Mr. Stein recognized my pain, maybe he saw a bit of his own in me. I remember vividly him asking me to sit with him during recess one day. He asked me what was wrong and it all came rushing out. But, instead of offering empty platitudes, he shared his pain with me. He was getting a divorce and hated what it was doing to his own family. We'd sit and talk and sometimes I'd cry. Sometimes, later, I'd cry for him. I grew stronger by being there for someone else. That was my lesson. There is no better way to help yourself then by helping others.

If I'm lucky enough to win, I'd love a K4 (Blue) for my mom.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

My second grade teacher Miss Langworthy demanded a lot of us little learners, but I think that set a great foundation for my education.  She was tough, and some parents requested their children not be placed in her class.  Her expectations made me want to do well in school.  I know she loved being a teacher.  For years after second grade, when the school put their honor roll list in the local pennysaver, she'd clip it out, mail it to me, and congratulate me on my success.  I know she did this with many students.  That meant a lot after all those years to know someone was still interested in and proud of my success.  (She's also the first teacher to give me a creative writing assignment and I remember thinking how cool it was that I could make up the story any way I wanted!)

I'd love the cover for the kindle fire if I win.  Thanks for the contest.  It's been fun and touching reading the stories.  Teachers can make such an incredible impact on a child's life.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I don’t know if this qualifies, but…

I never took a class from the teacher who most inspires me. I’m married to the guy. 

He quit a career in engineering to teach high-school math and physics. He took a (gulp) huge cut in pay. He puts in more hours teaching than he did in his techie career. After a full day teaching—including consulting with students on his lunch hour—he mentors the robotics team. Then he comes home and puts in an hour recording the next day’s math lesson. The students view it on YouTube and then discuss it and work as a group the next day in class. 

What’s in it for him? Making a difference. Yeah, I know, that’s corny. But just read what one student (who got a C in calculus) wrote:

“Your enthusiasm amazes me and brightens up my day. I’m going to pursue my pasion and work hard in life, admittedly not in math. You have made a large impact in my life, bigger than you think, and I will always remember you.”


----------



## LarryKahn (Aug 16, 2011)

In 1978, my high school Civics teacher, Mr. Quinlan, told an anecdote that haunted me for 20 years. With the 1980 presidential election on the horizon, he quipped that candidates might want to think twice about running because the winner would have to break the "20-year jinx" to survive his presidency.  This so-called jinx: the president elected every 20th year since 1840 had died in office. Harrison. Lincoln. Garfield. McKinley. Harding. Roosevelt. Kennedy. Mr. Q was joking at the time, but the story jolted back into my mind when President Reagan was shot in 1981. Seven dead presidents, one failed assassination attempt. Could it truly be a coincidence? I wrote a short story in college that hypothesized a 140-year conspiracy agains the American presidency. The story screamed to be novelized, but job and family came first. Finally, as the 2000 election approached, and "the jinx" still seemed to have life, Mr. Quinlan's anecdote inspired me to write my political thriller, The Jinx--over 20 years later. Now that's a teacher whose influence had legs!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

My favorite teacher was Miss Allen from my English 2 class. She talked from the hip and expected all her students to do the same. Anything we read or talked over was fair game and since she was close to retirement, she really didn't care what the higher ups had to say about it. For a young girl with a shaky home-life and very little confidence in anything, she was a blessing. She was the first to notice when things weren't going well for me and always available to talk. But most of all, she didn't force me to talk about what was going on. She just let me ramble about the latest book and debate current affairs. I was 15 and there wasn't going to be much we could do about things at home so she gave me skills that would mean something later. Her friendship inspired me. Thanks for helping me to remember her.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

When I was in 5th and 6th grades, I went to a experimental school attached to the university in town (where both my parents worked).  It was an "open classroom" type of school so the days were unstructured.  The librarian there, Mrs. Nina Hausdorf, saw that I was in the library frequently and she took me under her wing and opened up a whole world of books that I might not have found on my own.  I enjoyed reading with her for two years and I believe she really cultivated my love of reading into a lifelong hobby.  As I am now middle aged, Mrs. Hausdorf has been gone for a number of years.  RIP Mrs. Hausdorf, you were a gem in my life!
Love these Pad & Quill covers, the brown would look great with my current skin on my KK (K3).  
Lilith


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the entries! Just two more days to enter, and then we'll draw three people randomly to win P&Q Kindle covers!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Six years ago, my english teacher, Mr. R, was the first person to encouraged me into writing. I never believed I was good at it. Just journaled and wrote random stories. He asked me if I would give the district writing contest. I wrote a dark story about a mob murder in 1000 words and ended up winning third place in Clark County (lasvegas/bloudercity, 3rd largest school district in the US). I left an opening ending. I never believed that writing was something I would do beyond my notebooks. I never valued writing, because my moment when I was twelve. I told my mother I wanted to be a writer. The fact she discredited writing as a possible future for me, saying it was no way to live, what kind of future was I looking at, and so few get published. She told me be a teacher, a doctor, or something. (not long later I leaned toward becoming a teacher and the lectures on teacher salary went on through high school)

This semester I should be completing my associates degree in writing and hopefully next spring I am going to be a nursing student. I am so thankful that Mr R gave me the opprotunity that allowed me to see my childhood dream as a possibility if I worked hard. I don't care if I am ever published or considered a successful writer. I want to write for myself.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Stand by for our three winners! We've rolled the prize-wheel into the main foyer on the KindleBoards campus, and all the mods have gathered around as we prepare to give it three mighty spins.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

And here are our winners!

*Larry Kahn* - who wrote about his high school Civics teacher, Mr. Quinlan, and the anecdote that haunted him for twenty years!.

*Monique* - who told us about the extraordinary kindness of Mr. Stein.

*T.S. Welti* - who told us about the torturous teachings of Mrs. Slattery.

Thanks to everyone for the entries! We really enjoyed reading your memories about the special teachers in your life.

A big thanks to Pad and Quill, who support all of us as a sponsor of these boards, and who make a unique selection of fine Kindle covers to boot!

Winners: please PM me with your desired Kindle cover from Pad and Quill..!

-Harvey


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Yay! Thank you, Harvey, KB and, especially, Pad and Quill! I'm so thrilled to be able to give such a lovely cover to my mom.

Thanks for sponsoring the contest and reminding about how many wonderful teachers are out there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

WooHoo, that was exciting!  I love KB contests!  And Harvey does love spinning the wheel!

Congrats to Monique, Larry Kahn and T.S. Welti!!!

Betsy


----------



## LarryKahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you, Harvey. The contest brought back some warm memories, and my wife will enjoy the Kindle cover! Larry


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I won? I WON!   Woohoo! Thanks, Harvey, and the peeps at Pad and Quill. I'm finally cashing in my karma on Mrs. Slattery's torture.  

Edit: I went back and read my entry and it appears I won because I threatened Harvey. Must make note of this for future KB contests.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

T.S. Welti said:


> I won? I WON!  Woohoo! Thanks, Harvey, and the peeps at Pad and Quill. I'm finally cashing in my karma on Mrs. Slattery's torture.
> 
> Edit: I went back and read my entry and it appears I won because I threatened Harvey. Must make note of this for future KB contests.


Ha ha! I assure you it was completely random, thanks to the good folks at random.org.

But promise me you won't write about my evil twin, anyway!


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Congratulations winners!!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats, you winners!


----------



## LarryKahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I received the Pad & Quill cover for the Kindle Touch in today's mail, and my wife loves it. Her Kindle fits snugly into the wood frame and the leather cover is very attractive.

Many thanks to Harvey and the kind folks at Pad & Quill!

Larry


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Thanks, Larry!


----------

